# Need advice fertilizing emersed anubias



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 30 gallon aquarium set up for growing anubias emersed. I'm using a modified aquaponic set up. I have 2 grow beds (window box planters) full of gravel that the anubias are in. I have water running through the grow beds via tubing and a pump. The grow beds are sitting on egg crate held up by pvc. The aquarium is about 1/3 full of water about 10 gallons under the grow beds. In the water there is a pump for the grow beds a heater to keep the humidity high and goldfish. The goldfish supply the waste for the growbeds which acts as a biological filter similar to how an undergravel filter works.

Anyways there is about 10 gallons of water in the tank. I would like to add some ferts. I have dry ferts NPK and Plantex. I'm kinda new to dosing ferts. I saw someone with a similar set up that was using 10-10-10. I don't know how to calculate the measurements of the doses I need to achieve 10-10-10 or if that amount is even correct for my needs. 

Anubias don't need a lot of nutrients but I would like to supply some. Anyone have some advice on how much of what ferts to add?

The plants are growing well but I would like to try and speed growth up even more.


----------

